
Buckyballs have been recalled (updated link) - lisper
https://www.cpsc.gov/en/Newsroom/News-Releases/2014/Buckyballs-and-Buckycubes-High-Powered-Magnet-Sets-Recalled/
======
forgottenpass
Interesting post on the psychology behind attitudes towards the ban:

    
    
        This is the kind of story that gets the public to unanimously cry, "We're a 
        bunch of coddled babies!" and if you cried that, please recall my useful 
        heuristic:  if you ever find yourself in complete agreement with the public, 
        especially when "public" includes people you wanted to murder in the last 
        election, then your position is not only wrong, it's not even yours.  You 
        have been trained to have this thought, so the money is in understanding why.
    	

[http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2012/09/the_nanny_state_didnt...](http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2012/09/the_nanny_state_didnt_show_up.html)

------
ttctciyf
This has happened to other magnetic toys in the past. See
[http://www.howtospotapsychopath.com/2012/08/28/on-little-
shi...](http://www.howtospotapsychopath.com/2012/08/28/on-little-shiny-
magnets-and-the-end-of-human-freedom/) and
[http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5548a3.htm](http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5548a3.htm)
for example.

The latter considers cases between 2003-6, and concludes:

> Recent improvements in manufacturing processes have made small, powerful
> magnets inexpensive and readily available, increasing the potential for
> exposure of children to magnets in toys and other products. Ingestion of
> multiple magnets, or ingestion of one magnet and a metal component attracted
> to magnets, poses a unique health hazard (6,7). Although these magnets
> generally are small enough to pass through the digestive tract, they can
> attach to each other across intestinal walls, causing obstructions and
> perforations. Initial signs and symptoms of injury are nonspecific, leading
> to delayed diagnosis and greater injury. Even when caregivers know a child
> has swallowed magnets, they might assume that such small pieces will pass
> normally. On radiologic examination, a health-care provider cannot ascertain
> whether objects swallowed are magnetic and whether they are in separate
> sections of the gastrointestinal tract with tissue between them. To aid with
> diagnosis, a compass might be passed close to the abdomen to determine
> whether an unidentified object in the bowel is magnetic.§ Once magnetically
> attached across bowel walls, magnets are unlikely to disengage
> spontaneously.

> Building sets and other toys containing magnets pose a substantial hazard to
> children who commonly mouth objects. Manufacturers of any consumer product
> containing magnets should take precautions to keep the magnets in their
> intended positions within plastic pieces and should consider making larger
> plastic pieces to minimize the likelihood of ingestion. Similar injuries
> have resulted from ingestion of magnetic beads, jewelry, and homeopathic
> aids (8,9).

> Caregivers should keep products with magnets out of environments where
> children aged <6 years are playing and be aware of the unique risks if
> ingested. Magnets should never be used to emulate tongue or lip piercing. If
> caregivers suspect a child has ingested a magnet, they should seek health
> care promptly. Caregivers also should be aware that children might be
> reticent to admit ingestion or unable to describe what they have ingested.
> Delays in diagnosis and treatment can lead to serious or fatal outcomes.

------
kolev
My son has been playing with BuckyBalls since he was 4. It's take a pretty
careless parent not to teach their children that only food goes into mouth as
then magnets will be your least concern.

------
tehwebguy
BuckyBalls are now _illegal_? Is that part of the process of settling this
type of claim?

Small, round, high-power magnets are still perfectly legal.

------
doctorwho
Teenagers? Really? They need to be dead if they're eating magnets. Mandatory
recall? No way. If you have small kids (or stupid teenagers), don't buy the
damned things! How hard is that? Why should the vendor be punished? What's
next? A mandatory recall on pebble grade gravel? Why not? America, would you
please smarten the fuck up?

------
headShrinker
Why are people eating magnets?!

~~~
blatherard
Because they are children and children do stupid things.

One problem is that they look a lot like silver dragees, little silver sugar
balls sometimes used to decorate baked goods. See e.g.
[http://www.fancyflours.com/category/silver-
dragees](http://www.fancyflours.com/category/silver-dragees) for what they
look like.

~~~
datashaman
I am still cringing from the thought of someone biting down on one of those!

------
braydenjw
"Magnets, more dangerous than guns." -Murica

------
ioanpopovici
OMG

